# PL Batplane question



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

So I'm in a bit of a slump, so I thought I'd crank out a quick model to help me out of the blues. As I'm putting the wings of the Batplane together, I notice that from the base to the tips, there's a slight curve downward. Is that supposed to be there? Looks a bit non-aerodynamic, & was wonderning if I should straighten out the wings before I glue them on.

Thanks for your help! :wave:


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Mine were curved, I straightened them then decided to hell with aerodynamics the curve looked "cooler" to me. So I re-curved them. I remember back when it came out there were alot of posts about the curve and whether the Aurora was curved or not because people remembered it both ways. I don't think posts that old are still in the achives since it was probably before "THE GREAT PURGE" and several servers ago.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Thanks for the info, Al! I think I'll keep 'em curved. An aerodynamical no no, I'm sure, but heck, it does look cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

I have one of the Aurora releases, and the wings on it are straight. So now I have one of each. CultTVMan used to carry a set of straight replacement wings, but I don't know if they're still available.

Go with what you like, I say.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I think we were told that PL created their molds using laser-scans of an Aurora kit that had warped wings. In reality, they're supposed to be straight.

Somebody somewhere sold replacement _straight _resin wings.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

They are supposed to be straight... Polar Lights replicated a warp in the vintage kit they modelled their copy from...


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Good info to know! Well, they're already glued on, curve & all. Looks very batty!


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

ok......why dont curved wings work aerodynamically?


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

it defeats the lifting properties of the wing.............


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Same reason curved nacelle struts on the Enterprise don't work - they look dumb.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

:lol:

So John, tell us how you really feel. 

Putty is going on this morning. I'm leaving off the landing gear, so there's holes to fill for the wheels & where the wings meet the body. Pics will be up... eventually.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

John P said:


> Same reason curved nacelle struts on the Enterprise don't work - they look dumb.


 
*BWAH, HA, HA, HA, HA, HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
I knew John would have a technical explanation! :thumbsup:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

[IMG-LEFT]http://quicklink.all.googlepages.com/c5_galaxy_02_02.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]
Of course, some real-life aircraft have an anhedral or "drooping" wing, but it doesn't curve. And the angle flattens out under load.

In any case, I don't think whoever designed the Batplane was concerned about aerodynamics. Straight, curved, whatever -- if it looks cool, build it!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

The putty is all sanded down. I picked up some rattlecans of a dark blue & black. I'm also going to try some red pinstriping.

"Sounds like fun."


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

I got my replacement resin wings from Cult but that was a couple years ago!! There was some threads back then on how some people straightend the wings out..Jeff


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

I had the same problem with the curved wings as well, and tried a few tricks to soften the plastic enough to straighten them out with the following results:

1.Hot water: result-nothing, no effect!
2.Hair dryer: result-burnt thumb & forefinger touching hot freakin plastic-duh!:drunk:
3.Heat gun: result-not good! Had to abort mission and get a new one!:freak:

So, I learned to accept the curved wings for what they are, and to this very day, I am still happy with the end result, a boomerang!

Seriously though, it's a good kit, and a fun build!
Best o luck wit da wings! 

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

She's primered up! Hopefully I can get to the first coat Sunday. I got some pics waiting for posting.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

scotpens said:


> http://quicklink.all.googlepages.com/c5_galaxy_02_02.jpg
> Of course, some real-life aircraft have an anhedral or "drooping" wing, but it doesn't curve. And the angle flattens out under load.
> 
> In any case, I don't think whoever designed the Batplane was concerned about aerodynamics. Straight, curved, whatever -- if it looks cool, build it!


Ah, but the anhedral on planes like the F-104 and X-15 is permenant. Those wings are rock-solid. But again, not curved.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Okay, here's some pics. The build is going speedy quick! Last night I primered the plane & may hit it again before painting today.

http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff5/Prince_of_Styrene_II/Batplane/


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

I was the guy making the replacement wings for the Batplane all those years ago. The mold finally gave out though, and since demand is virtually non-existent I have no plans on making a new one.

Those that state the wings should be straight speak the truth. I have a copy of the original Batplane blueprints created for Aurora by HMS showing they were in fact supposed to be straight. However, due to Aurora's somewhat lax quality control, many kits got into the marketplace with warped (curved) wings. This was most likely due to removing the parts from the molds before the plastic had fully cooled. Anyhow, when Polar Lights reverse engineered this kit, they most likely got ahold of one of these bad kits, and not knowing any better, went and copied the defect. 

Being an aircraft modeler by nature, I couldn't build mine with these warped wings, so I made a new set nice and straight. Before building my kit, I poured some rubber to have the option of selling "corrected" wings. Unfortunately, they didn't sell all that well, seems most builders were okay with the cureved wings.

So anyone with a set of straight wings has something pretty rare!


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Quick silver Sharpie check? So you use that to check seams? Neat idea!


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Wow, I managed to miss all the stuff about warped wings much earlier! I have a partially assembled Batplane; I noticed the wing warpage but didn't give it too much thought... thought it was supposed to be that way. I'll be finishing that one with the wings the way they are!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

bigdaddydaveh said:


> Quick silver Sharpie check? So you use that to check seams? Neat idea!


Yea, I picked it up from, of all places, Fine Scale Modeler. Silver seems to be the only color that works well. Much quicker than hitting it with primer, don't have to wait for it to dry & it doesn't clog up your sanding sticks if you have to lay more putty.

Here's a couple more pics-
Okay, normally I wouldn't post a pic of just the primer, but the white got me thinking. This looks kinda cool & might be an interestig "What if..." Batman had an artic color scheme, maybe the snow camo colors or something like that. Hmmmm.....









I found a great rattlecan of Tamiya Dark Blue that looks the most like the darkest areas of this pic. It's very nearly black, so coupled with the metallic black, flat black & the red pinstriping, this should look pretty sweet when I'm all done.









Next will be some masking to lay down the black & red.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Looking pretty sweet!

I too went with red pinstriping on my Batplane, ala USAF B-57Bs in overall gloss black. I also changed the canopy on mine to something with a little more visibility.

Here is a shot of mine:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I like the new canopy!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Aurora-brat said:


> Looking pretty sweet!
> 
> I too went with red pinstriping on my Batplane, ala USAF B-57Bs in overall gloss black. I also changed the canopy on mine to something with a little more visibility.


Thanks! :wave:

You have a real sharp looking build!! How did you do your pinstriping?
I think what I may do for my canopy is just "black it out", but with some color. I was very disappointed in the lack of cockpit, I just dumped it into my bits box not wanting to go scrounging for parts from the stash. Since it's a quick build for me, I just decided to match the image I grabbed off the TV.


The fun thing I'm quickly realizing about the Batplane- there's so many different subtle variations you could do, it'll all look good! Black, dark blue, maybe even that snow camo , It's just a fun build! Just waht I need to get out of my slump! :thumbsup:


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> Thanks! :wave:
> 
> You have a real sharp looking build!! How did you do your pinstriping?


Thanks, glad you like it.

I used some red dry transfer striping I got at the hobby shop, I think it is made by Woodland Scenics for model railroading. It was nice and bright, really contrasted against the gloss black.

I agree the batplane allows for all sorts of interpretations. I remember seeing one done in bright blue with airbrushed shading on the wings and tail surfaces, I think it was built by BuzzConroy(?) but can't remember for sure. It was sweet!:thumbsup:


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

i still dont understand why a curved wing would not fly.


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

Since we are comparing notes . . . 










I used Aurora Brat's flat wings and detailed the cockpit.

Jim


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

*SSSSSSWWWWWEEEETTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*:thumbsup: 

Nice use of my wings Jim! I for one would not mind seeing more of this build, if you wouldn't mind posting some more photos.

Or at the very least provide a link where more might be seen...


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Aurora-brat said:


> I remember seeing one done in bright blue with airbrushed shading on the wings and tail surfaces, I think it was built by BuzzConroy(?) but can't remember for sure. It was sweet!:thumbsup:


 
I remember that. It was a sweet interpretation!! I thought it was Brent Gair? but it could have been Buzz. Brent posts exclusively at Cults now, I'll have to see if he has an album or something over there.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Just Plain Al said:


> I remember that. It was a sweet interpretation!! I thought it was Brent Gair? but it could have been Buzz. Brent posts exclusively at Cults now, I'll have to see if he has an album or something over there.


Yes, I think you're right it was Brent Gair. And yes it was an excellent interpretation!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Here's Brent's Batplane:










RK


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

*Aurora-brat*- Thanks for the tip on the dry transfer stripes. :thumbsup:



Roy Kirchoff said:


> Here's Brent's Batplane:


That's real nice! I love that shading on the wings! 

*Arronax*- Love the ground acessories! Looks very 60's-ish! 

I remember another one that was a medium blue & the scalops were highlighted with black half-moon shapes.


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

Aurora-brat said:


> *SSSSSSWWWWWEEEETTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*:thumbsup:
> 
> Nice use of my wings Jim! I for one would not mind seeing more of this build, if you wouldn't mind posting some more photos.
> 
> Or at the very least provide a link where more might be seen...


Just when I thought I go home empty handed, this one won me a Best Humor award at WF a few years back.

 





To get the idea, you have to understand that the entry was called the Bat Crew.

BTW, the gloss finish is a result of using Magyures (sp?) car polish.

Jim


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Very cool, I love humorous subjects that are treated seriously. The crew look great, love the capes! And the wings on the support equipment, just priceless!

Great job Jim!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Got another pic! The mask comes off to reveal the very subtle two tone I was trying to achieve. I'm really happy with this. Shown are the "bat face" on the nose (which was hand masked after sanding off the textured surface), the horizontal tail fin & the underside of the main wing. I also painted the jet exhaust silver & will add my Tamiya oil pastels to blue it up.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oops - NM


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> Got another pic! The mask comes off to reveal the very subtle two tone I was trying to achieve. I'm really happy with this. Shown are the "bat face" on the nose (which was hand masked after sanding off the textured surface), the horizontal tail fin & the underside of the main wing. I also painted the jet exhaust silver & will add my Tamiya oil pastels to blue it up.


Looks great! Nice and subtle!

Gonna be one cool Batplane!:thumbsup:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Decals, pitot tube & the turkey feathers went on last night! just need to do the canopy & the red pinstripes & it's all done!


----------

